# Ultimate 12 Newbee :-)



## pommyjon (Jul 15, 2013)

G'day All

Jon here from Melbourne, popped up to Fraser Island for August as planned and yakked around Woody/Round Islands for hours !! Found the Malibu Two sit on a tad heavy and sluggish especially in front of the Harbour on tide change !! Recently picked up a mint Ultimate 12 Hybrid with all the spray hoods and eskies etc, My question is I would really like to pop a rod holder each side using the "tracking system" that is fitted, can anyone steer me towards the kind of mounts I need and best prices of the complete rod holders . I can get the cheapo k/mart stuff here but have seen overseas pics of the track systems in use .

ANY advice would be great........ the snapper are in the bay  Cheers all Jon [email protected]


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Jon.

You may need to let us know a bit more information. Ram mounts are good as they allow all sorts of different rod holder fittings. The disadvantage ois that they stick up and therefore make sliding the kayak onto roof racks difficult if you load the kayak upside down.

I don;t have rails on mine, so I can't give any great advice. Perhaps try the same question in Main and see how you go.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Run a search in google for "geartrac" or "railblaza", that might steer you in the right direction.
I'm sorry I'm not much help as I don't know much about either of those systems.


----------



## pommyjon (Jul 15, 2013)

Hiya, Jon in Melbourne, took a sit on Yak up to Hervey Bay last August and popped over to Round Is. for a flick of some plastics, great fun for a beginner so this August I plan to paddle over to Moon Point for a night or at least Woody Is for a land based flick, any and all tips re safety what to pack etc would be great. I know the current is awesome up there so would have to study and use the tides !! Any Yakers up that way advise me on what rods ,lures line and safety gear to consider ?? Jon


----------

